
Ask HN: Notice of Class Action Settlement Re Google Plus - LurkersWillLurk
Many people I know are reporting that they received an email from google-noreply@google.com with the subject line &quot;Notice of Class Action Settlement re Google Plus – Your Rights May Be Affected&quot;.<p>The email references a Google Plus settlement and directs the user to www.googleplusdatalitigation.com to redeem a settlement claim. The website refuses all connections at the time of writing.<p>All people I&#x27;ve talked to so far are highly skeptical of this email. The lawsuit does in fact exist. The purported settlement administration website is hosted on Amazon Web Services and shields its whois information using Amazon&#x27;s product. I can&#x27;t really tell more beyond that.<p>Can anyone advise as to whether or not this is a legitimate thing?
======
kriegerin
Yeahhhhh somehow how I find this super fishy. The email is incredibly well-
written, which makes it sound way more legitimate, not to mention it didn't
get caught by the spam bots, but that link just seems fishy. I found other
forum threads that said the link works if you add the https to the beginning
of the link, but somebody said it just asks for your bank or PayPal info which
is a big no-no. I personally do not want to even attempt navigating the link;
I don't have good blockers or virus prevention on my phone lol. Honestly I
just wanna opt out of the thing, no idea why I would wanna sue Google in the
future, but I can tell you I don't need $12 and I don't recall my personal
info being stolen or used.

------
ArtistChibi
Even I am at a loss as to whether it is legit or not. I have multiple Google+
accounts, and my husband having a couple himself. I did receive the email on
my main personal email account, but not my others, such as my Thylacine Alive
one, which is not relating to my Chibi's World account in any form. My
husband, who also has a couple Google+ accounts, did not receive this email,
either. I'm awaiting response from my followers on Facebook and Twitter
regarding this, as well. Hopefully we get an answer, soon.

------
skeith807
Can confirm that adding [https://](https://) the url works for getting on the
website.

According to the privacy policy, the website is run by a company called
Angeion, which according to a quick google search is a settlement
administration company. Those handle complying with settlement agreements for
other companies. Kinda like the one listed at the bottom of this webpage:

[https://www.courtlistener.com/docket/7999009/in-re-google-
pl...](https://www.courtlistener.com/docket/7999009/in-re-google-plus-profile-
litigation/)

The addon "uMatrix" that I have on firefox confirms that the only parts of the
website are from Angeion, the website listed, and the usual google analytics
crap.

The adresses from the website and email are for what appear to be a real court
office in the northern distric of California and the Angeion office in
Philidelphia. I couldn't find anything on the listed phone number.

To me the parts that looked the skethiest to me were:

1) Asking to not call the california office

2) Saying that anyone who does not reply and opt-out will no longer be allowed
to sue after the set date

 _Disclaimer_ I am not in any way a lawyer. The things that look sketchy to me
could easily just be normal legal stuff that I disagree with (I'm staring
really hard at the "you can't sue us if you don't notice this email in time).
Asking to not call the California office could just be to prevent the legal
office from being spammed by calls when there's a different place specifically
set up for that.

Also, the information asked for on the website don't seem unusual given it's
self proposed purpose. The information asked is very dependent on what you're
trying to do, e.g. opting out requires an address and submiting a claim
requires a claim ID.

------
Johnny555
I think it's legit:

[https://9to5google.com/2020/08/04/many-receiving-
settlement-...](https://9to5google.com/2020/08/04/many-receiving-settlement-
notices-for-google-class-action-lawsuit/)

But the max award is no more than $12, so I'm not going give them enough
personal information to find out for sure.

------
assassinbanana0
I actually just got the email as well and the first thing I did was to see if
this was legit or not. Would love information if you guys could find any

------
hannah0035
I definitely would like to know if this is legit or not. I just got the email
too!

------
zelon88
I got it as well and am waiting for official word before taking next steps.

------
greygoff99
i think it may be legit but something about the toll free phone menu it almost
sounds too easy and good to be true. i feel like if google was to send out a
mass email like that, the links would work.

------
loveu
It’s not real.

